# Can a trim router do dovetails, etc.?



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

Hello,

I've been looking at the new DeWalt DW611pk trim router combo, and I've been waiting for my local HD or Lowe's to get it, but before I do, I need to know whether it (or any trim router) has the capability to do things like dovetails, hinge mortising, etc. 

I already have a full-size Bosch 1617EVSPK, and of course, I know that it is capable of dovetails, etc. Obviously this means that I don't absolutely need a trim router, but I'd like to have one, if I can justify it. 

I'm sure that there would be instances (like simple roundovers, etc.) where a trim router might be more convienient than a full-size router, but if that's the only thing that I'd gain from a trim router, I might pass on it.

On the other hand, if a trim router would be good for things like hinge mortising, etc., I might go for it, but my big question is, could a trim router do something as complicated as dovetails, or would it be a mistake to use one for this?

Thanks,
Louis


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Louis,
A trim router will do dovetails if that's all you have. I prefer a router with more power than a trim router. I do use them for hinge mortising because of the size & weight. Hinge mortising removes very little each pass.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

A lot depends on the types of wood you are using. Harder woods need more HP to get the job done. With softer woods, or particularly if using a mini-DT jig with thin stock, the smaller router might be just fine.

Plus, the 611 is a notch up from the typical trim router - 1.25hp/7amp compared to 3/4hp or around 5.5 amps on the typical laminate trimmer.


----------

